# Weber River Retriever Club Annual Banquet



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Weber River Retreiver Club Annual Banquet

*Date:* Friday April 1st

*Time:* Doors open at 7:00

*Place:* Jeremiahs Restaraunt
1307 W 12th St Ogden. It is easy to get to, located at I-15 and 12th St.

Come on out and have a good time. We are planning a great evening, come on out for some good food, good friends and good times.
We will have a Silent and Live Auction, raffle items and Maybe a game or two. 
Stay tuned for updates as it gets closer.

Feel free to call or e-mail for questions or to RSVP

[email protected]
801-686-3714

Eric


----------

